# Toyota Tundra



## mirage (Jun 14, 2004)

Any Toyota sales people out there? Considering a new CrewMax. Wanting to get some firm qoutes from an honest source.

Thanks


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

Not sure where you live, but I bought my crewmax and my wife's 4runner from Mike Mylius at Ron Carter in Alvin. He is easy to deal with and will quote you on the phone with no bs. Tell him Klint Rhodes sent you, he should remember me.


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

I went to Sand Dollar friday and got $9000 trade in allowance on a cherry 03 tundra 4.7 ext cab with 70,000 miles. Either toyotas don't hold their value or a bad day for an appraiser. After hours of dealing on a new truck you either get $4000 cash back or 0% financing. Another words a wash, no discount. If your credit is below 690, like 670 you want get either. I ask to see Lynn Wadel , they said he was at the ford store and be right over, then after our deal was going south Lynn had left for the day. Never go back there again.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

JustAddWater2 said:


> I went to Sand Dollar friday and got $9000 trade in allowance on a cherry 03 tundra 4.7 ext cab with 70,000 miles. Either toyotas don't hold their value or a bad day for an appraiser. After hours of dealing on a new truck you either get $4000 cash back or 0% financing. Another words a wash, no discount. If your credit is below 690, like 670 you want get either. I ask to see Lynn Wadel , they said he was at the ford store and be right over, then after our deal was going south Lynn had left for the day. Never go back there again.


Another dealer tried something different. They gave me more on a trade in, but the difference was greater. I told him I don't care if you give me $20,000 for my trade in if the difference is greater than if I bougth it outright.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Give Sonny a call down at Star Toyota. Good luck with your decision. gb


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

galvbay said:


> Give Sonny a call down at Star Toyota. Good luck with your decision. gb


If Sonny is not available you might try Thomas Lee


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

T...how's the truck running? We are knocking at 5K on ours and still love it. A trip down to Brownsville last week got us 22mpg on the trip back up. gb


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

galvbay said:


> T...how's the truck running? We are knocking at 5K on ours and still love it. A trip down to Brownsville last week got us 22mpg on the trip back up. gb


She is doing fine Jim, I'll turn over to 3000 miles tomorrow. Been drving her real easy...getting 18.3 on this one take of fuel just driving it around town and back and forth to work.


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey there....I am a Toyota Saleswoman.....I work at Kinsel Toyota in Beaumont.....be glad to work with ya....PM me!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

CrappieGirl said:


> Hey there....I am a Toyota Saleswoman.....I work at Kinsel Toyota in Beaumont.....be glad to work with ya....PM me!


PM Sent


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

and that goes for anyone else in the Golden Triangle. If you have not seen or driven a new Tundra, you should!


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

x- sales here - they can not give a number since the inventory on hand will always be diffrent from what you want, therefore $600-800 gap up or down . http://www.edmunds.com/ go here and find what they paid for it , figure the markup and 
neg as needed. if you know they work on a 10% markup and sticker is 10k the cost is 9k
I can walk in alot and look at a red or blue vehicle then look at the sticker and be ready to buy in few minutes.. always take a calc to do the math. need more info -pm me


----------



## Capt. Jack (Nov 7, 2007)

That's funny, I too have been looking for an '07 crewmax 4x4 for two weeks now. I've been to Sanddollar, Ron Carter, and Star Toyota. They all said they had them in stock, but when I got there they only had one or two of the $44,000 ones. If you look at their web pages, they have plenty listed, but none in stock. There are plenty of '08 sitting on the lot. I want the zero percent interest that's being advertised. If you find a dealer with some '07 reasonably priced, let me know.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 16, 2007)

"They all said they had them in stock, but when I got there they only had one or two of the _$44,000 ones_."

For a Toyota? You could get a real truck for that price. Try Weisner GMC in Conroe.


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

Capt. Jack.

What I would recommend when dealing with Toyota is spec the truck out on the internet and then find it at a dealer in your area. Then find a sales person that you like and have the truck shipped to that dealer. What Toyota does is they have a "pool" of vehicles in an area that they can pull from. My dad bought a Tundra 5.7 Double Cab TRD from Tejas Toyota. My dad told me to find him a truck, I spec'd it out and found it in Lufkin (luckily I live in Nacogdoches), I test drove it, called my dad and Tejas Toyota had it shipped to Humble where my dad bought it. Private message me if you want the name of the sales person we used.


----------



## capt.dave (Jan 3, 2007)

SwayOveride said:


> Capt. Jack.
> 
> What I would recommend when dealing with Toyota is spec the truck out on the internet and then find it at a dealer in your area. Then find a sales person that you like and have the truck shipped to that dealer. What Toyota does is they have a "pool" of vehicles in an area that they can pull from. My dad bought a Tundra 5.7 Double Cab TRD from Tejas Toyota. My dad told me to find him a truck, I spec'd it out and found it in Lufkin (luckily I live in Nacogdoches), I test drove it, called my dad and Tejas Toyota had it shipped to Humble where my dad bought it. Private message me if you want the name of the sales person we used.


That's actually not just a Toyota thing. GM has been doing that for years. Like he said, scope out the truck and options you want on the internet, and then go to a dealer and tell them what you are looking for. They will do a dealer search within 100 miles or so, and find that truck. There are no added costs and generally you will be able to negotiate the price as if the truck were sitting on the lot. The dealers basically trade trucks with one another. They will have your truck at your dealer within a week, often in just a day or 2. Never been to Ron Carter Toyota, but do know that Ron Carter Chevy is more than happy to do this for you. I have a buddy who bought a ford, and they didn't seem to be as flexible. Not sure if it was the dealer or Ford just doesn't do that sort of thing.


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

I traded my 06 Tundra TRD in March for an 07 Blue Streak,TRD, 5.7, 4 door, standard bed and now have 15k on it with no complaints. I used to drive Silverado's and my last one was a 1/2 ton with a Vortec 350, my new Tundra chrushes the Chevy in every way especially at the ramp with the limited slip rear end and 381 horses! 
As for the dealers, they will hide inventory out back to create the illusion of low supply so they can up-sell you. Gulf states Toyota makes things worse with the "packages" they put together for options, if you want "this" you also have to get "that". I can also tell you that a truck like mine can be had for around 28K and you can get $5000 off sticker on a 5.7L, trust me on this one.


----------

